# Old high school letterman jacket ICKY! Help?



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

So I was going through the closet last week and I put my hand on my old high school letterman jacket and the old vinyl sleeves are ICKY! There is a film on them, kind of like grease. All my other clothes were fine, so it's something with the sleeves. I figured I'd get on here and see what y'all might know about this. Are the sleeves just breaking down, time to throw it away??? I was hoping maybe one day I'd have a son who'd wear it or give it to my nephew in a few years. What to clean it with if it can be saved??? Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated. Never did sew on the stripes from my senior year. Sigh.

Anyone remember what a big deal it was to earn that jacket? We got ours on a day that must have been 95 degrees and we wore them all day. LOL.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Better check my Marine Corps jacket....


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Cut the sleeves off. Sport it like a Boss at your next reunion!


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

it can be saved, my mom just told me how, after i had thrown mine away,i cant remember exactly how but willl ask her tommorow.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine is the same way....just haven't messed with it.

So is my wife's...they are in a cedar chest and we thought that may have caused it.

Interested to see the solutions though!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Same icky sleeves here too Milby 1979.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine is the same way. It's not like I could wear it anymore. It'd be like trying to put a condom on a watermelon......

Basketball - Houston Northbrook 1982


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Mine too. Stratford Spartans 1988 football. I took it to the dry cleaner and they cleaned it up a bit but within a few months the sticky was back so no more jacket. I cut all of the patches off and ditched the jacket. I had not worn it since HS but I still wanted it. I was thinking of buying a new jacket and putting the patches on it but then I thought I never wear it so what's the point. The patches are sitting in a drawer now anyway.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Same Sticky Sleeves Here. '93. No cedar chest, just been hangin' in the closet. Have they changed material so that this doesn't happen to the kids nowadays? Would love to know how to fix it. Been thinkin of putting it and my wifes in a shadow box with some other memorabilia. May have to strip the patches from the jacket.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Murphy's Oil Soap should remove it, but chances are it will happen again. 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmm...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Uh. Heard of Google?*

There is some information there if you search.

Here's one. http://www.ehow.com/how_5064065_clean-sticky-letter-jacket.html


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

mom said saddle soap, appparenty workked on my brothhers.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*yep*

same thing here coach. I thought that it was hanging on that hanger for so long that it was simply bio-degrading and tossed it


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The cheap vinyl is breaking down with age, and the oily portions of the mix are coming out. You can clean it up, but it will return over time until the vinyl just dries out and cracks up. 

Two choice to save old letter jackets long term: 

1. Take to tailor and have exterior of arms replaced with new vinyl. 

2. Take to tailor and have exterior of arms replaced with leather. 

Option 1 is cheap, but you will likely be back in the same boat in time. Option 2 is more expensive but - if properly cared for - is a lifetime fix.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> There is some information there if you search.
> 
> Here's one. http://www.ehow.com/how_5064065_clean-sticky-letter-jacket.html


You know what...had you decided to post this without the sarcasm...it would have been appreciated.

Instead...you provided the same info...and kinda look like a jack ***.

Have a great day!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I waited*



98aggie77566 said:


> You know what...had you decided to post this without the sarcasm...it would have been appreciated.
> 
> Instead...you provided the same info...and kinda look like a jack ***.
> 
> Have a great day!


I waited your Aggieness until I couldn't stand it. Over and over 2Coolers don't think to search Google and YouTube. I'm old as dirt but I know how to find out stuff on the innerweb.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> I waited your Aggieness until I couldn't stand it. Over and over 2Coolers don't think to search Google and YouTube. I'm old as dirt but I know how to find out stuff on the innerweb.


Shame on our ignorance and laziness...for not searching the innerweb.

Or perhaps people would like to hear from a more personal source with real life experience on a matter...that maybe they could contact directly via a PM if interested? Say...like a fellow 2cool member?

But hey...I'm just a dumb old Aggie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I post questions here like this because A. It starts a discussion. B. People in the same pickle can learn from it. C. I don't trust everything from the internet. D. I like to have discussions with helpful people who don't mind giving me real world advice and who don't have to pee in everyone's Cheerios. 

I used to be here every day having discussions for these reasons. Until more and more people showed up that made reason D less and less of a possibility. Is there a reason he has to pee in everyone's Cheerios? Perhaps he thinks if we are all as unhappy as he is, then he'll be happy? 

These days I rarely post anything here because of people like this. I'm actually pleasantly surprised at the responses. The sleeveless option was funny and all the rest, save Johnboat's "2 cents" have been helpful and honest. Still a lot of good people here. 

A big thanks to all who were helpful. I'll try to clean it a bit tonight. I'm not going to spend any money on it though. It's got some moth holes too. Heck, I haven't put it on since I was a freshman in college. I'm certain it has shrunk so much that it won't fit.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I call BS Coachlaw*

You got zero useful info until my suggestion to Google it. The link was just one of many. Y'all are just kind of wasting my precious time. Don't think twice its alright.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

There must be a Bernie Sanders or Hillary fan in this thread somewhereâ€¦:ac550: :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> You got zero useful info until my suggestion to Google it. The link was just one of many. Y'all are just kind of *wasting my precious time.* Don't think twice its alright.


Too bad your mom didn't waste hers...


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I feel sorry for you Johnboat...I sincerely mean that.

Nobody specifically asked you for your input...we likely would have survived another day without it.

But you had to insert your nose/sarcasm for some unknown reason.

Again...I feel sorry for you...must be a sad existence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

My letter jacket was stolen by a lesbian back in the early 90's back when I was living in a house full of women. It was a real shame, went to State so I had 2 footballs on each sleeve and a big State of Texas patch on the front, back when Houston area football teams other than Katy went to State.

If anyone see's a butch woman wearing a red & white letter jacket with #78 on the shoulders please let me know. Hopefully she has replaced the sleeves.


Go Mustangs!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FearNoFish said:


> My letter jacket was stolen by a lesbian back in the early 90's back when I was living in a house full of women. It was a real shame, went to State so I had 2 footballs on each sleeve and a big State of Texas patch on the front, back when Houston area football teams other than Katy went to State.
> 
> If anyone see's a butch woman wearing a red & white letter jacket with #78 on the shoulders please let me know. Hopefully she has replaced the sleeves.
> 
> Go Mustangs!


#78??? She must have been a big'un! :dance:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> #78??? She must have been a big'un! :dance:


Lmfao

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> #78??? She must have been a big'un! :dance:


LOL! Do you know what the difference is between a bull moose and a bull ****?

20 pounds and a flannel shirt!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Not saying the woman was a bull **** or anything, but her vibrator had a kick starter..........:dance:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> You got zero useful info until my suggestion to Google it. The link was just one of many. Y'all are just kind of wasting my precious time. Don't think twice its alright.


Well, there it is. I've been found out. Wasting Johnboat's time is what I live for. Now that my grand objective has been revealed, there is no point in beating around the bush. May we band together in this campaign to bring about his ultimate destruction. The chair is against the wall. John has a long mustache.

LOL. I guess it takes all kinds.


----------

